# Plastic Shielding Around Edge of Platform



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have an HO layout. There are areas where the track is close to the edge (maybe an inch) that I would like to put up clear plastic/lexan/whatever to prevent fall offs. How high how should I make them? How high do you make them to protect HO? I'm trying to keep them to a minimum height to keep cost down.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

My Plexiglass barriers pieces are 3" tall. When mounted, they stick up about 1 1/2 inches above the table. That is has been enough to catch anything that I have bumped or derailed. And, except for short kids, observers look over the plastic and have an unobstructed view.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Hold a piece of material against the side, and using an old piece of rolling stock, see what is the lowest you can go without the car falling. It can probably be just less then half the height of the tallest car or engine. If you plan to use double stack well cars, or high cube boxcars, these would probably be your gauge. Also consider young children reaching in.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

I went 4 inch, makes it see thru for the little ones but it has a 3/4 overlap of the wood edge. I have 3 -4 foot pieces left for a local. 
With the screw collars it's very sturdy.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

mjrfd99 said:


> I went 4 inch, makes it see thru for the little ones but it has a 3/4 overlap of the wood edge. I have 3 -4 foot pieces left for a local.
> With the screw collars it's very sturdy.


I see double-stack containers. So 4" is appropriate. My shorter ones are appropriate for me, since I model the 1920s -- no tall stuff.

So it depends on the height of your trains.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a note in my head after reading [here?] about someone screwing a narrow board to the edge of the table leaving a wide enough space that the clear plastic could just be lifted in and out as desired instead of screwing the clear to the table.
I will be doing this on one end of my table. Azgary


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Tucgary said:


> I have a note in my head after reading [here?] about someone screwing a narrow board to the edge of the table leaving a wide enough space that the clear plastic could just be lifted in and out as desired instead of screwing the clear to the table.
> I will be doing this on one end of my table. Azgary


If you have a table saw, you could cut a slot into the edge of the board for the plexiglass to sit in. Otherwise screw another piece of plexiglass between the board and the bench, and it will leave the perfect sized gap. Alternatively put the screws through 1 or two washers between the board and the bench, which would also leave a gap for the plexi to sit in.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have seen others use 1/4 MDF and am planning going that route myself for the bulk of the layout. Plexiglass is pretty darned expensive, I purchased a piece last night for a different project and paid $40. 

What others have done is around most of the layout use MDF about 3 or 4 inches above the lip of the lelvel of the layout, then paint that a green.. THEN to kind of hide it a bit better you make an "earth berm" coming up about half way to the barrier, this kind of makes it look like part of the natural earth contour. 

For areas like rivers or valleys, or bridges I use the clear plexiglass, it makes it a little more dramatic. Cut cost and empansize the parts you that are dramatic... 

Just an idea.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Consider 4" plastic floor molding. It comes in various colors, goes around corners fairly easily, and is easy to attach. It will keep trains on the table, but will give if you have to lean over it.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

could go with guard rails instead.
maybe some posts and mono fishline around the edge.


----------

